# How to get fertile eggs from my pair?



## anne0125 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 4 year old pair of cockatiels. Every year they mate and have at least 6 eggs. However after sitting on them in the nest box perfectly, the eggs never hatch. Last year I candled them and there was not 1 fertile egg. They are definitely a male and a female, so what could be the problem? Is there any way to have them fertilize the eggs the proper way. Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The male could be sterile...the hen is fertile as she is obviously able to lay eggs, so either the male is not hitting his mark or he is not sterile.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you know the background of the birds?

Sometimes if a pair is related there could be good fertility, but the egg dies before it even leaves the body. Examining the yolks of the eggs would tell if this was the problem. An unfertilized egg would just have a white speck to the yolk. If fertilized this speck would appear like a bulls-eye...meaning a center speck and a ring of white around it. If it died prior to leaving the body the white speck would look mottled and irregular shaped.


----------



## anne0125 (Jul 3, 2011)

I did buy them together at the bird store. They were in a group of baby birds so they could be related. Could this be why they are never fertile? They are being the perfect parents to the eggs otherwise. thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes that could very well be why they aren't producing fertile eggs. You might want to buy mates for both of them and see how that goes.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

It is also possible that the male just doesn't get it. If he is mating with the hen and not connecting, then you will get eggs that are not fertile. I had a male who was nearly 3 who continued to miss the mark every time.


----------

